# Clown Loach



## jdt28 (Jan 25, 2010)

Have just got 4 lovely clown loaches , what do people recommend as best food for these fellas???


----------



## Fishyfins (Feb 28, 2009)

one of their favourite foods is worms and other small inverts, which they activly hunt. a regular feeding with live bloodworm would be ideal for them! say, 2 or 3 times a week.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 24, 2010)

jdt28 said:


> Have just got 4 lovely clown loaches , what do people recommend as best food for these fellas???


I feed mine with bloodworm, tubifex and good ol' algae wafers 

You will soon get to know what their favourite food is as they make a clicking noise when eating. Kinda worrying when you first hear it as it sounds like the tank is cracking.

Great fish though :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Frosty said:


> Great fish though :thumbup:


Big fish too, and they create a hell of a lot of poop...


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I wouldn't feed tubifex, they carry allsorts of disease


----------



## Frosty (Feb 24, 2010)

Pleccy said:


> Big fish too, and they create a hell of a lot of poop...


 Never a truer word spoken 



hawksport said:


> I wouldn't feed tubifex, they carry allsorts of disease


 Except I feed mine freeze dries Tubifex and as far as I am aware I have never heard of that stuff carrying diseases, live stuff maybe but not freeze dried


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

Freeze dried is gamma iradiated so safe


----------



## 5petlady (Feb 24, 2010)

We feed our algae wafers and bloodworms 2-3 times a week. Again, you will be able to hear what is their favorite.


----------

